# making me regret coming to this site.



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest. I am so addicted to this site. I'll probably get behind for awhile though. My DH is having surgery tomorrow so I'll be "on call" for a while.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest. I am so addicted to this site. I'll probably get behind for awhile though. My DH is having surgery tomorrow so I'll be "on call" for a while.


Agreed!!!!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


I am so very sorry that you had that kind of experience on this site ...99.9 % of folks on here are very respectful , helpful and just plain good people ,,but like with many sites, there is always someone that just dont know how to play nice ...sojust ignore them and stay with us ..Helga ;-)


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

I've seen this a few times here but I try to stick with the happy encouraging people. I hope you stay, there are so many wonderful people on this site. 
In every aspect of life there seems to be a few bad apples.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


Snowiesmom,
First I am very sorry that you have had an experience like this here...Normally this group is very nice but like you I have noticed there are a few who will act very immature (for lack of a better word) whenever your opinion does not agree with yours...I have learned to just ignore them and state my opinion anyways as most of the people here are very nice and not like that...I hope that you will find your way to stick around and input your expert opinion for the rest of us to enjoy...Frankie


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


I am incredibly sorry, snowiesmom, that your welcome to KP was so shamefully hurtful. Let me try to assure you that we usually welcome everyone with open arms, try and help everyone from newbie, to expert as we are able, and value all newcomers as fresh resources and wisdom. Please stay around a while, and I think you will find that we are better than what you found. Welcome from Missouri, and again, please accept my apology for someone's rudeness or carelesness.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree there should be a moderator similar to Ravelry. Ignore rude comments. This site can be very educational.


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


That's very sad. There's mean people wherever you go, it seems. I'm thankful to say that every time I've had a question so many have been so quick to respond with very wise, helpful information and all have been very kind. Please don't give up on KP. There's so many more nice people than mean ones here. I'm very sorry that you were treated badly.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh boy, what have I missed again?! Took me several years to try DPNS and I am glad I finally did, can do so many more projects nicely now! Be happy with us, remember , some people just rarely have a good day and being as they are not sharing a cup at your table you do not have to contend, on a personal level, with remarks hurting your feelings, air ball! I bet your knitting is lovely and in demand, have you posted any pictures yet?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Hosta Hill said:


> That's very sad. There's mean people wherever you go, it seems. I'm thankful to say that every time I've had a question so many have been so quick to respond with very wise, helpful information and all have been very kind. Please don't give up on KP. There's so many more nice people than mean ones here. I'm very sorry that you were treated badly.


Did you bother to read her comments. It takes two to tango. She declared her way was the only way. Maybe you should get all of the story.

Read her post here and see what you think then.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251029-1.html


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Just ignore the naysayers on here - they are few and need to be ignored. Do not let them cause you any grief.... and certainly do not let them feel any regret for coming to this site. Most of us here have a lot to learn from one another - no matter how many years one has been doing whatever - the learning in life never stops. Remember it is not about you when people are negative and hurtful - it is about how they value themselves. Ignore their comments - just do not respond - and then they cannot go any further.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you, that does help. I'm very shy of new people and they made me remember why I am. I wish you well with your family members surgery. Working on knitting usually helps me through situations like that.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I joined this forum when it first started and just a few thousand members, now there are many thousands more. There will always be people with poor social skills, ignore them and note the people you have pleasant conversations with, add them to your buddy list and send private messages to them. Many close friendships have been made here, some across the ocean and around the world! Dont give up on us, we need skilled knitters who like to share their work and help others too.
Lois


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> Thank you, that does help. I'm very shy of new people and they made me remember why I am. I wish you well with your family members surgery. Working on knitting usually helps me through situations like that.


When you join a group you really shouldn't tell them how to do something they've been doing for more that 40 years. That might have helped your cause.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Please don't let a few bullies on this site bother you,they are only airheads jealous of you.They are selfish people that can't say any thing nice about anything,Please stay with us and don't let the narks win i missed their comments for which i am very greatful,because i would have contacted admin. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

What a way to start out your experience on a new site! Like the rest of the web, anonymity sometimes makes people think they can say whatever they please with no consequences. And there are always people in life who don't really know or care how their words are being perceived.

I've had some few times that I wanted to spit, or up and leave, because of snarky people, but the percentage compared to how helpful the posts usually are is minuscule. 

My advice would be to read some posts that sound interesting, without even commenting if you don't feel like it, and start to feel the tenor of what goes on here in general. After that, decide if it's a place where you're likely to learn a lot, or be able to impart some knowledge that will be gladly accepted by nearly all of us, or if you really do want to clear out of here.

We hope you'll stay and get a lot of rewards from the experience!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Please don't let a few bullies on this site bother you,they are only airheads jealous of you.They are selfish people that can't say any thing nice about anything,Please stay with us and don't let the narks win i missed their comments for which i am very greatful,because i would have contacted admin. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Have you read her post. I posted it above. Maybe you should get the whole picture. She's trying to tell us, many of us with over 40 years of knitting experience that there is no other way to finish a hat but with dpn's. Who says? Don't that everything at face value. And yes, I was one who questioned her.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> What a way to start out your experience on a new site! Like the rest of the web, anonymity sometimes makes people think they can say whatever they please with no consequences. And there are always people,in life who don't really know or care how their words are being perceived.
> 
> I've had some few times that I wanted to spit, or up and leave, because of snarky people, but the percentage compared to how helpful the posts usually are in minuscule.
> 
> ...


Did you bother to read her post to experienced knitters? I don't believe you did.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you bother to read her post to experienced knitters? I don't believe you did.


No, didn't know I had to. I stand by what I said. There are some nasty people on KP. not many. And I wasn't singling you out. Didn't even know you were involved, and it didn't really matter who it was.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you bother to read her comments. It takes two to tango. She declared her way was the only way. Maybe you should get all of the story.
> 
> Read her post here and see what you think then.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251029-1.html


Thanks for the reminder. I'd forgotten that....oh well, I'm used to saying 'sorry' sometimes too quickly.....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jvallas said:


> No, didn't know I had to. I stand by what I said. There are some nasty people on KP. not many. And I wasn't singling you out. Didn't even know you were involved, and it didn't really matter who it was.


And the OP is a prime example. I didn't say you singled me out. I said I was one of them therefore I have the whole picture. Not just half of it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I'd forgotten that....oh well, I'm used to saying 'sorry' sometimes too quickly.....


I can't really feel sorry for someone who it at fault.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm just plugging in my earbuds to listen to Elvis sing 'Peace in the Valley'....


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> I'm just plugging in my earbuds to listen to Elvis sing 'Peace in the Valley'....


I have to work tomorrow. I'm off to bed. Vacation is over.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I think that there is always someone wanting to bring someone down. I have been on the same end as you have. I mark that person and never look at anything that they have to say. Please stay with us. There are so many wonderful people on here that are always willing to help.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I went through your posts and I see you have met the "gang". One of them has come HERE to continue her nastiness.

It is not WHAT they said, but HOW they were talking to you and others here on KP. They are rude, nasty, condescending and worst of all relentless. It ruins the site for everyone. The quiet ones are afraid to comment for fear of being attacked and they gang up on the strong ones.

I strongly urge you to do your best to ignore these posters. Sadly, I have been ignoring them for months and it just ticks them off not to get a rise out of me! I have reported the group several times to Admin. and they continue. Difficult to advise you as it seem nothing REALLY works with these people. 

The good thing is that most of us see them for who they really are and ignore the whole nasty bunch.

I am sending you a PM of my DNR list. Do Not Respond. There are three others who are part of this little group and they should be avoided at all costs.

I hope that this will be your only run-in with this little group as there are some really great knitters here who are very talented and generous.... I hope you don't let the bad apples spoil the bunch.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Sleep tight.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Sleep tight.


Just another person letting us know she's leaving. Such a manipulation. I don't like manipulators. Never have never will. If ya wanna leave, leave.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

SallyAnn said:


> Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest. I am so addicted to this site. I'll probably get behind for awhile though. My DH is having surgery tomorrow so I'll be "on call" for a while.


Agreed. Good luck to you and your hubby. Prayers.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Snowiesmom, please don't let the comments of a rude few keep you from enjoying the forum most of the people on this site are very nice, helpful and friendly people. We all have our own way of knitting and that is what works for us as an individual. I love the forum and just ignore what I don't like. By the way A Big Welcome from Oklahoma.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I went through your posts and I see you have met the "gang". One of them has come HERE to continue her nastiness.
> 
> It is not WHAT they said, but HOW they were talking to you and others here on KP. They are rude, nasty, condescending and worst of all relentless. It ruins the site for everyone. The quiet ones are afraid to comment for fear of being attacked and they gang up on the strong ones.
> 
> ...


Evening kettle. How are you. If she wants to leave, then just leave why announce it?

OH but we have got a rise out of you. Funny thing is you've done the same to "us". And you're doing it again. You always tell newbies not to listen to others about their ability to knit socks in favor of your ONLY way to knit. Get a life. 
And I mean that sincerely.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes that poster made it look as though she was stating that it couldn't be done any other way but with dpns. I also know that the written word has the way of making our words seem a lot more cruel or hurtful than was intended. The inflexion of voice or the smile of the face isn't seen and the comments don't get taken as intended. I am not saying that this is what happened in this instance but I know I need to take these things into account when reading another's post to me.
Welcome to the site and I hope you do stay. I have also been tempted to leave but there are many nice people here that are kind enough to post help and words of encouragement that you would miss if you left. I hope you will stay.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry that you have had a bad experience. Please stay and enjoy those that are helpful and encourage. Hugs


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Just another person letting us know she's leaving. Such a manipulation. I don't like manipulators. Never have never will. If ya wanna leave, leave.


Sorry for the intrusion.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

I feel so bad now after asking for help with the DPN's, never thought it would come to this, everyone has always been so nice and helpful and I love this site.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


(I'm just plugging in my earbuds to listen to Elvis sing 'Peace in the Valley'....)


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> I feel so bad now after asking for help with the DPN's, never thought it would come to this, everyone has always been so nice and helpful and I love this site.


And we were to you.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, everyone has been extra nice to me at all times and I really appreciate all their help and encouragement and I thank them.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

Sometimes there are people who are not very kind but I have found for the most part the comments are helpful.

Sorry for your bad experience, please keep comming back to see the new ideas.
Mary Ellen Riggs MI USA


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I joined this forum when it first started and just a few thousand members, now there are many thousands more. There will always be people with poor social skills, ignore them and note the people you have pleasant conversations with, add them to your buddy list and send private messages to them. Many close friendships have been made here, some across the ocean and around the world! Dont give up on us, we need skilled knitters who like to share their work and help others too.
> Lois


Great advice. I've watched many people drop out that I truly miss from people being rude. I don't think she meant anything as an "ultimatum"


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


Welcome to KP.
Don't let the spoilers spoil your day.
I think I recognise at least one who should take a long and "winding road" to a different hobby.
She does not seem to ever be happy with any comments others make but is the first to make nasty comments herself.
My mum used to say, "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all".
I think she stole it from a movie.
Remember, there are lots of people, from all corners of the world, on KP and we are all very happy to talk to you and anyone else who either needs help or is offering help.
I have found it easy to qualify comments with "in my opinion" or "usually" or " as a rule" or "I have found" etc so no one can take offence.
Saves having to argue with the arguers.
We are none of us perfect so welcome to this imperfect place.
Have fun.
Colleen.
Hamilton.
New Zealand


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Sleep tight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I didn't think that my comments were rude - they weren't intended to be. And I am certainly not part of any gang!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you bother to read her comments. It takes two to tango. She declared her way was the only way. Maybe you should get all of the story.
> 
> Read her post here and see what you think then.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251029-1.html


Ok, so I read them all, still does not change my mind that there is no reason to treat someone else's opinion, regardless of issuance, always as a challenge. Can we not just accept that that is their way to think or explain and we may differ but not argue about it? Good heavens, if I challenged everyone that declares they are right or wrong in my daily life I would be a busy camper. I do not have time for it nor do I feel threatened that they could change any thing in my life unless I deemed it better for me. I do try and keep an open mind tho' cause boy I may hear a solution that could work better, regardless of how it is worded. Just MHO.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I read all these comments and I am in shock! It is worst than little catty, bratty young girls. 

Making rude comments to something someone has said, even if you don't agree, is absolutely uncalled for.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I didn't think that my comments were rude - they weren't intended to be. And I am certainly not part of any gang!


I don't think your comments were rude, either... You are not one of the nasties. I apologize if you thought I included you in that group.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I read all these comments and I am in shock! It is worst than little catty, bratty young girls.
> 
> Making rude comments to something someone has said, even if you don't agree, is absolutely uncalled for.


This is NOTHING! You should see them at full force... It is very disturbing. I would send you a link to their tirades from earlier today, but I am embarrassed FOR them... Even though they HAVE no shame!


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

frankie2963 said:


> Snowiesmom,
> First I am very sorry that you have had an experience like this here...Normally this group is very nice but like you I have noticed there are a few who will act very immature (for lack of a better word) whenever your opinion does not agree with yours...I have learned to just ignore them and state my opinion anyways as most of the people here are very nice and not like that...I hope that you will find your way to stick around and input your expert opinion for the rest of us to enjoy...Frankie


I would never profess myself as an expert, but well read and experienced, as well as making a good living knitting custom pieces, absolutely yes. I believe that there is more out there left for me to learn than I'm blessed enough to know already. Id be happy to learn everything if that were possible. 14 years knitting and needlepoint as well as 39 years of crochet and cross stitch make me feel that I have knowledge to share. Thank you and the others make this incident meaningless.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Ok, so I read them all, still does not change my mind that there is no reason to treat someone else's opinion, regardless of issuance, always as a challenge. Can we not just accept that that is their way to think or explain and we may differ but not argue about it? Good heavens, if I challenged everyone that declares they are right or wrong in my daily life I would be a busy camper. I do not have time for it nor do I feel threatened that they could change any thing in my life unless I deemed it better for me. I do try and keep an open mind tho' cause boy I may hear a solution that could work better, regardless of how it is worded. Just MHO.


Well said!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to all aspects of our KP forum!! There are occasionally comments about posts like the one you received, BUT--overall, there are many more friendly, helpful knitters who are more than happy to offer you support, encouragement and inspiration--along with suggestions and new ideas. 

Let me introduce you to the "Unwatch" button on the left side of the screen, above the avatars of members who post a topic. Use it any time you want to ignore a reply or move on to more pleasant posts. There is also a button to "Report Issue"--at the bottom of individual posts.

As a successful, long-time knitter, I do hope you'll decide to stick around and share your experience with all of us. We can all learn a lot from each other here.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

SallyAnn said:


> Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest.....


Yes, I agree.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

mooseymom93 said:


> Agreed. Good luck to you and your hubby. Prayers.


Thank you! Just got my bag packed with food/drink and yarn.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That chickkie is a problem herself. She lashes out at everyone if she doesn't like what you say, so just ignore her. She did me too and I consider the source. She is rude and ignorant. Ignore her and enjoy everybody else.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

JillF said:



> Well said!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I'm just plugging in my earbuds to listen to Elvis sing 'Peace in the Valley'....


 :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> :-D :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's my new way of dealing with 'troll-talk'. Works wonderfully.


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

Please don't give up on the rest of us friendly people. You will always find a few bad apples where ever you go.. ignore them. Sometimes when communicating through typing people read or take things in a way other than they are meant, but don't let a few comments scare you away! Hang around for a bit, you will meet some very wonderful and caring people here!!!


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Obviously there are mostly nice people out here. Although I wish there were a way to block particular roads from winding near me or anything I say, I will simply ignore ignorance. I'm going to stick around as I do much more than knit and its nice that this site exists for all of us and all that we do. I wish that my statement the problem began over had been understood the way it was intended. Which was just a statement of personal experience. Sadly anger overtook common decency. As I've said for years, "new day, new attitude" so on to new subjects!
Our only son is U.S. Navy, and although he was supposed to be finished serving in the war, he just received emergency deployment orders. His ship is currently in dry dock for repairs (the USS Eisenhower)they're sending him out to the USS Bush. So we will have to go back to almost no contact and only via facebook when he's able. For all of we military parents, my prayers are with us all. We've been through 4 other tours in an active war zone. Im a Navy daughter and former Navy and VA nurse so I should be used to this, but I'm not. I am very thankful to all those past and present who serve, and to the families left behind to worry.
Happy knitting and other crafting to everyone


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

great to hear you are staying around, god bless your son, and sending happy thoughts that his tour will be short and safe..


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. I was so discouraged after asking about an alternative way to knit (Knitting Pretty) that I ended up throwing out every piece of my knitting stuff - book's, patterns, needles everything except my original size 7 needles that I bought in 1967 when I was 12 years old. No one bothered to read the question or answered it, it got nasty and self righteous from the get go. So yes, they will crucify you without regards to your feelings.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

snowiesmom said:


> Obviously there are mostly nice people out here. Although I wish there were a way to block particular roads from winding near me or anything I say, I will simply ignore ignorance. I'm going to stick around as I do much more than knit and its nice that this site exists for all of us and all that we do. I wish that my statement the problem began over had been understood the way it was intended. Which was just a statement of personal experience. Sadly anger overtook common decency. As I've said for years, "new day, new attitude" so on to new subjects!
> Our only son is U.S. Navy, and although he was supposed to be finished serving in the war, he just received emergency deployment orders. His ship is currently in dry dock for repairs (the USS Eisenhower)they're sending him out to the USS Bush. So we will have to go back to almost no contact and only via facebook when he's able. For all of we military parents, my prayers are with us all. We've been through 4 other tours in an active war zone. Im a Navy daughter and former Navy and VA nurse so I should be used to this, but I'm not. I am very thankful to all those past and present who serve, and to the families left behind to worry.
> Happy knitting and other crafting to everyone


This country and me personally, owe your son and all those that serve a great deal of gratitude for the sacrifice!!! I support the military every chance I get!!! If it wasn't for those that serve to protect this homeland, times would be so very different for each of us. My prayers are with your son and family as with all the military serving now and in the past!!! The military is probably the only thing this government does well!!!


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I left for a while because of others like her. They just don't want to get along with anyone and will put people down just to get a reaction. She should be ashamed of herself! I'd been trolling for a little while off and on just to see how things have been while I was away. It's disgraceful that she called you a crybaby when she doesn't know all the facts herself. To start an argument and egg it on is bullying and you don't have to take it. Ignore her. Stay, make some new friends, learn something new, and have a few laughs.


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in the same boat our oldest Son has been activated from the Naval Reserves. He has had orders about 4 times in the last two years than after he turns his life upside down they cancell the orders. He loves his Navy job and enjoys the work, just not the uncertanity.
Mary Ellen MI USA


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Aggie May said:


> Welcome to KP.
> Don't let the spoilers spoil your day.
> I think I recognise at least one who should take a long and "winding road" to a different hobby.
> She does not seem to ever be happy with any comments others make but is the first to make nasty comments herself.
> ...


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I went through your posts and I see you have met the "gang". One of them has come HERE to continue her nastiness.
> 
> It is not WHAT they said, but HOW they were talking to you and others here on KP. They are rude, nasty, condescending and worst of all relentless. It ruins the site for everyone. The quiet ones are afraid to comment for fear of being attacked and they gang up on the strong ones.
> 
> ...


Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


Me, too. I know one or two of the names already, but on General Chir-Chat, someone mentioned that some of the Grinches change their names and send out nasty grams under new names. Why is this allowed?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ignore them - i have learned so much from this site and had so many wonderful positive responses to questions and most of the people here are lovely - i only learned how to use DPNS after joining this site ( along with a stack of other useful things that has made my knitting so much easier and better and i've made things i never thought i would be able to because of all the help from the people on this site !!) 

dont let them get you down.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Jalsh said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I was so discouraged after asking about an alternative way to knit (Knitting Pretty) that I ended up throwing out every piece of my knitting stuff - book's, patterns, needles everything except my original size 7 needles that I bought in 1967 when I was 12 years old. No one bothered to read the question or answered it, it got nasty and self righteous from the get go. So yes, they will crucify you without regards to your feelings.


I am horrified that you got bullied here. I seem to remember the "Knitting Pretty" dust up. Sad. When I hear of a new or different knitting technique I'm excited to learn it. Even if it turns out that it's not for me, it's fun to see what works for others. Vive la difference! I hope you will be able to start knitting again. I find it soothing, meditative, comforting, congenial and most of all: FUN.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't listen to the bullies!! Yes they do come here and are NASTY..I do agree there is one who should take a long and "winding road" to a different hobby.....
I have been busy over the weekend, we are starting a redo the kitchen and had not followed this until tonight. 
Welcome from Oregon and do stay & ignore the nasty ones.



Clancy P said:


> Aggie May said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to KP.
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Well, in every large group of people there will be some who just aren't nice. There are several names I look out for, and never get into conversation with them. I have also noticed that one very nasty person has disappeared from the site and I wonder if she was told to go by admin. Recently I dared to make a mild comment about American politics and got the rudest reply you could imagine. I reacted by sending a pm to the person and she just repeated her offensive rant in a pm to me. All I'm trying to say, is avoid the crackpots here!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


Me too, please!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> Welcome to KP.
> Don't let the spoilers spoil your day.
> I think I recognise at least one who should take a long and "winding road" to a different hobby.
> She does not seem to ever be happy with any comments others make but is the first to make nasty comments herself.
> ...


Are you happy that someone with 14 years of knitting experience is coming into a forum and telling people with 50 years of knitting experience how to make hats? Really? Have you read what she wrote.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> Me too, please!


I'll send you mine right here and at the top of it is AmyKnits. Did you read the thread about her stalking another member. I bet you didn't.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> Me, too. I know one or two of the names already, but on General Chir-Chat, someone mentioned that some of the Grinches change their names and send out nasty grams under new names. Why is this allowed?


Because this is a free country. You can do it to.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

As a fellow newbie I have followed your posts and agree you were only speaking from a personal experience. There will always be a few people ready to criticise but so many more there ready to encourage and support.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I am incredibly sorry, snowiesmom, that your welcome to KP was so shamefully hurtful. Let me try to assure you that we usually welcome everyone with open arms, try and help everyone from newbie, to expert as we are able, and value all newcomers as fresh resources and wisdom. Please stay around a while, and I think you will find that we are better than what you found. Welcome from Missouri, and again, please accept my apology for someone's rudeness or carelesness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


I'm glad your here, stay with us almost all of us are good people and some just have bad days. :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'll send you mine right here and at the top of it is AmyKnits. Did you read the thread about her stalking another member. I bet you didn't.


It's a little strange that you call ME a stalker. I posted FIRST (anyone can see that... I cannot change the order of posts) and always do... For the record... (who is doing the stalking?) and left when it got nasty.... For some reason I didn't want to share this link... Was "protecting" your bunch from embarrassment.

Silly me... You seem to be PROUD of yourself and your nasty, rude behavior.

I just saw that even though I said I unwatched the topic that YOU continued to quote and address me.... Do you also continue talking on the phone when the person on the other end has already hung up?!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250666-1.html#5137158

I have 17 PMS for people asking for my DNR list.... Very soon everyone will know who you all are (I am quite sure most already do) and even less will acknowledge you and your group here. If Admin. doesnt care to clean up the people that break their own rule of "keeping the posts polite", then pretty soon you will all simply be ignored.

Perhaps all the nasties showed their TRUE colors yesterday because no one was on THAT thread. I added the link so that everyone can see the ranting and raving of some very disturbed people on KP!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I'll send you mine right here and at the top of it is AmyKnits. Did you read the thread about her stalking another member. I bet you didn't.


Do please feel free to pm me at any time, although I won't promise to reply. I'm sorry you are always so aggressive, I hope you are not in pain.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't leave..some people have nothing else to do but make rotten comments about things...if you want to laugh you should see the ladders i make on my DPNs...lol I am getting better... We still have good and lovely people on this site....stay....


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Please don't let the rude comments of a few spoil this whole site for you. There is so much to be learned on this forum and most of the people are awesome and totally willing to help with any problem or question. Hang in there! Eat the chicken and spit out the bones.


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


Me too please


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

CandiCooper said:


> I've seen this a few times here but I try to stick with the happy encouraging people. I hope you stay, there are so many wonderful people on this site.
> In every aspect of life there seems to be a few bad apples.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That's right stick with the majority of lovely helpful members. This is a fantastic site.x


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Without reading through much of the crap because somethings never change my question is why does anyone need a list of the nasty people? Spending time here it is easy to spot the trouble makers and the reason I rarely log in or post. 
When I first became a member it was Knitting Paradise but now it's Knitting Hell and admn. does little to clean it up no matter how many times it is reported so I guess they are more worried about being voted #1 again for being the best. And not so much about the subject that has nothing to do with knitting and helping others.(jmo)


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

aaw don't be discouraged when I first started I couldn't even manage the ribbing and some one told me I shouldn't even be knitting then...but I ignored them and kept practicing and now it's a breeze...I think some of them don't mean to be the way they are..or maybe just having a bad day themselves...


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Dear Lady,
Please do not let 2 unpleasant replies deter you from this website since for the most part replies have been very helpful, courteous, funny, sympathetic and kind.Ignore the rudeness, I urge you to overlook them and not leave the website.They must have been having a bad day or made a gross error in their work and took it out on you. So sorry .


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> Me too please


What is a DNR list?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


Me too Amy please, many thanks


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> What is a DNR list?


Do Not Respond list!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

CaroleD53 said:


> Do Not Respond list!


Oh of course, I couldn't work it out!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

WindingRoad seems to be the only one having the truth.
Not one supporter on either threads.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

I certainly didn't find any of your posts offensive. I'm shocked by some of the unkind remarks . Please don't let a few discourage you from using the 
KP site. It is usually an amazing source of encouragement and help.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Oh of course, I couldn't work it out!


I didn't know either lol! Amy put it in one of her posts.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, i think someone has taken the winding road to crazyville :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> Our only son is U.S. Navy, and although he was supposed to be finished serving in the war, he just received emergency deployment orders. His ship is currently in dry dock for repairs (the USS Eisenhower)they're sending him out to the USS Bush. So we will have to go back to almost no contact and only via facebook when he's able. For all of we military parents, my prayers are with us all. We've been through 4 other tours in an active war zone. Im a Navy daughter and former Navy and VA nurse so I should be used to this, but I'm not. I am very thankful to all those past and present who serve, and to the families left behind to worry.
> Happy knitting and other crafting to everyone


Regardless of your own past experience, I don't believe a parent EVER gets used to their child being in danger. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your son.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Are you happy that someone with 14 years of knitting experience is coming into a forum and telling people with 50 years of knitting experience how to make hats? Really? Have you read what she wrote.


Windy, are you having a particularly bad (painful) day again? You seem to be over-reacting to a single statement.


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

No, you stay, let them go. There are a couple people commenting here who are always spoiling for an argument, just best to skip right on over their posts. I, for one, am glad you are here, we can always use the advice of very experienced knitters!!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

misellen said:


> Windy, are you having a particularly bad (painful) day again? You seem to be over-reacting to a single statement.


As usual!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

goodweh said:


> great to hear you are staying around, god bless your son, and sending happy thoughts that his tour will be short and safe..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> WindingRoad seems to be the only one having the truth.
> Not one supporter on either threads.


I don't need supporters. Or are you having trouble with basic reading. I stand up for myself. Do you need me to stand up for you. If you ask pretty please with sugar on top I might. And then again I might not.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> As usual!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As usual. The only way to make hats is with DPN"S. And I said so. So there.

If I said I was disabled would you take pity on me then?


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> As usual. The only way to make hats is with DPN"S. And I said so. So there.
> 
> If I said I was disabled would you take pity on me then?


Pity? No. Empathy, probably.

Seems your advice on hats is your way or the highway. If so, this least you could be is polite, that doesn't require you to stick up for yourself.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Cindy S said:


> Pity? No. Empathy, probably.
> 
> Seems your advice on hats is your way or the highway. If so, this least you could be is polite, that doesn't require you to stick up for yourself.


NO I was quoting. So you haven't read the initial post. Thanks for verifying that for me.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Sally Anne: I agree 100%. :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

You're in my Prayers. Hope he'll be safely home soon.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope he'll be ok after surgery. Sounds like you've got 'a lot on your plate.'


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> NO I was quoting. So you haven't read the initial post. Thanks for verifying that for me.


You have been told and told again, no one found the OP's initial post offensive, no one except for you of course, but you can't seem to accept that, and continue to get your socks in a twist about it, for some crazy reason.

No one cares for your nasty comments or snide remarks, so scram crazy lady :hunf:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> You have been told and told again, no one found the OP's initial post offensive, no one except for you of course, but you can't seem to accept that, and continue to get your socks in a twist about it, for some crazy reason.
> 
> No one cares for your nasty comments or snide remarks, so scram crazy lady :hunf:


Then you haven't read it either. Because I wasn't the only one who found it offensive. Thanks for making me RIGHT AGAIN.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest. I am so addicted to this site. I'll probably get behind for awhile though. My DH is having surgery tomorrow so I'll be "on call" for a while.


well said. There are several who feel the only way to comment is to be rude or that their opinion is the only one that counts.

I have had a few comment this way on more then one post, and some come across very forceful, that I always said I wonder if they would talk to the person if they weren't hiding behind a computer and actually face to face.

There are so many great helpful people here, don't allow the few to make you feel like you don't belong here. 
They are the ones who should think twice about commenting if they can't say something nice.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> well said. There are several who feel the only way to comment is to be rude or that their opinion is the only one that counts.
> 
> I have had a few comment this way on more then one post, and some come across very forceful, that I always said I wonder if they would talk to the person if they weren't hiding behind a computer and actually face to face.
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact. YES. You don't think it was rude to tell experienced knitters who you don't even know that the only way to knit hats is with DPN's? REallly.......

So it was nice to lead newbies astray? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> As a matter of fact. YES. You don't think it was rude to tell experienced knitters who you don't even know that the only way to knit hats is with DPN's? REallly.......
> 
> So it was nice to lead newbies astray? Is that what you are saying?


When I read snowiesmom's comment about the dpn's, I interpreted it as the only way she herself knew how to finish off the hat was with dpns. Not that that was the only way for anyone else.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Then you haven't read it either. Because I wasn't the only one who found it offensive. Thanks for making me RIGHT AGAIN.


Please show me ONE person who was offended other than you, (unless you have other aliases which I suspect you do)


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> As a matter of fact. YES. You don't think it was rude to tell experienced knitters who you don't even know that the only way to knit hats is with DPN's? REallly.......
> 
> So it was nice to lead newbies astray? Is that what you are saying?


 No it's not rude to share each others experience and knowledge, that is what a Knitting and Crochet Forum is for! :roll:


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> When I read snowiesmom's comment about the dpn's, I interpreted it as the only way she herself knew how to finish off the hat was with dpns. Not that that was the only way for anyone else.


Then you didn't read for content.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> No it's not rude to share each others experience and knowledge, that is what a Knitting and Crochet Forum is for! :roll:


So now you agree with me. Wow.,


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> So now you agree with me. Wow.,


What are you talking about crazy lady???? Also I am still waiting for you to show me who was offended......


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> What are you talking about crazy lady???? Also I am still waiting for you to show me who was offended......


Another one who can't read. Read the thread. OMG it's right there. It was not her opinion it was her edict. And she didn't mention any disability until we told her that she was wrong.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> What are you talking about crazy lady???? Also I am still waiting for you to show me who was offended......


By the way I don't have to show you anything. YOu can read it for yourself if you care to. Obviously you don't.

Besides me being offended is really all I care about. It's all about me. Chew on that for awhile.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> By the way I don't have to show you anything. YOu can read it for yourself if you care to. Obviously you don't.


Sorry, constantly accusing everyone of not reading the thread when they don't agree with you, doesn't cut the mustard i'm afraid.

Also you can't make the pronouncement that other people were offended without providing evidence of such claims, therefore I'm guessing I was correct, no one was offended except you!

Of course I know it's all about you. and your feelings of being offended, that's your right and your prerogative, but don't get cross when you complain on a public forum, and others don't agree with you, get over it and move on.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> Sorry, constantly accusing everyone of not reading the thread when they don't agree with you, doesn't cut the mustard i'm afraid.
> 
> Also you can't make the pronouncement that other people were offended without providing evidence of such claims, therefore I'm guessing I was correct, no one was offended except you!


You guessed wrong. But then again that's all you've been doing.... guessing.

BTW I think you have me confused with some who gives a sweet _____ what you think.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL I know you don't give a rats behind what I think, just as I don't give a rats behind what you think, I have given you a chance to prove my guesses to be incorrect, but you chose not to, so why should I believe what you say?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> Me too, please!


Me too please!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> LOL I know you don't give a rats behind what I think, just as I don't give a rats behind what you think, I have given you a chance to prove my guesses to be incorrect, but you chose not to, so why should I believe what you say?


Because it's the truth. And you don't have to do anything you want. I don't even know why you continue to post to me. But I'm in America and I know it's day down under. But I don't have to work tomorrow and I'm an insomniac so bring it on......

You refuse to read the thread and then you have to audacity to attack me. That's cherry.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

If you don't want me to post to you, then stop responding to my posts! No one is forcing you stay on this thread, in fact many have been hinting nicely for you get off, but you haven't taken the hint.

Well I will let you go to bed, and thanks for the entertainment, it's been fun.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> If you don't want me to post to you, then stop responding to my posts! No one is forcing you stay on this thread, in fact many have been hinting nicely for you get off, but you haven't taken the hint.
> 
> Well I will let you go to bed, and thanks for the entertainment, it's been fun.


I've no intention of going to bed. You are way too easy.

Read my next post. Did you want to call out the OP here. Even she says there were TWO people.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


Two people,eh? Thanks right from the horse's mouth.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL That is too funny, just as I thought the fun was over, you have found ONE PERSON apart from you, out of umm 113,000 subscribers, hahaha you have made my day.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> LOL That is too funny, just as I thought the fun was over, you have found ONE PERSON apart from you, out of umm 113,000 subscribers, hahaha you have made my day.


Hey I can't help it if the OP can't count either. You really thought 113,000 reader's read that thread. Where are they all here to back you up?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Hey I can't help it if the OP can't count either. You really thought 113,000 reader's read that thread. Where are they all here to back you up?


BTW I didn't find anyone. I read the thread.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Hey I can't help it if the OP can't count either. You really thought 113,000 reader's read that thread. Where are they all here to back you up?


Oh well, I guess you have that one person who agrees with you and can back you up, so that should make you feel better now. Goodnight!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> Oh well, I guess you have that one person who agrees with you and can back you up, so that should make you feel better now. Goodnight!


As I said I don't need back up. I stand on my own. I speak for myself. I don't need anyone to speak for me. And I'm not a rat. If you truly want to know you'll read the thread, other than that I got nothing for you. Never did never will. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Because it's the truth. And you don't have to do anything you want. I don't even know why you continue to post to me. But I'm in America and I know it's day down under. But I don't have to work tomorrow and I'm an insomniac so bring it on......
> 
> You refuse to read the thread and then you have to audacity to attack me. That's cherry.


What is your problem WindingRoad?
Do you have a burr in your undies?
There must be something that makes you act the way you do.
If you don't like the comments others make, don't read them and don't reply.
Much easier than getting yourself all het up over something you cannot change.
I read what the OP said in the other thread and agree with you that her statement should have had the words, "in my opinion" included because, after all, it was just her opinion, but it was not worth starting WW3 over.
Next time you read something similar, how about taking a deep breath and passing it by.
Life is too short to waste time on things that don't matter.
Start a new piece of knitting or bake a cake for your neighbour.
This is the last I will post on this thread and remember, this is just my opinion.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Aggie May said:


> What is your problem WindingRoad?
> Do you have a burr in your undies?
> There must be something that makes you act the way you do.
> If you don't like the comments others make, don't read them and don't reply.
> ...


So Colleen tell me again why you posted? I guess you can give advise but you don't even take your own. Interesting concept really. Evidently this all peeked your interest I wonder why you didn't just pass it by?

Funny thing is I have the toes all done on my new pair of 
2 At A Time Toe Up Magic Loop Socks. You should try them sometime. It's the only way to make socks.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

This member simply will not leave well enough alone or allow anyone to have the last word. I suggest we close this thread or simply stop replying. We are only feeding the beast.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Auntiesue said:


> This member simply will not leave well enough alone or allow anyone to have the last word. I suggest we close this thread or simply stop replying. We are only feeding the beast.


You're probably the smartest one here. I find it ironic that the one's who are the most upset didn't bother to read the whole thing but yet they sit in judgement. And just because I won't come up with more than one they aren't satisfied. I wonder why.

When people post to me I don't want to be rude and not answer them . Do you think I should be rude and not answer them?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> By the way I don't have to show you anything. YOu can read it for yourself if you care to. Obviously you don't.
> 
> Besides me being offended is really all I care about. It's all about me. Chew on that for awhile.


I'm afraid I must be "one of those" everyone is accusing you of being, since I for one appreciate your past, future comments since you have always had some very experienced pieces of information that I for one have learned from. What makes us all unique and human and all the more creative and sensitive types we are.

Granted there have been more posts that have come across like the tablets from heaven and I'm not about to push those hot buttons at this time. Thank goodness I have come off my blood thinners recently and am coming to terms with what lies ahead, otherwise with all my lip biting lately I would have bleed to death by now.

I am more than aware there will still be those who don't want my "slant" on their topic, and I really don't expect them to have to take everything I say as a law. I do try and edit as much as I can with what little time I have before posting, but I even go back to old posts and rethink "What was I trying to really say" and "How could I have come across differently" to help them achieve the highest feeling of satisfaction in what they are trying to accomplish.

I'm am beyond grateful for those that have shared their knowledge and experiences with me (you being one may I add) and feel it is what I've been sent to pass on before I can't anymore. I had to deal in the industry that was plagued with the majority of individuals that hoarded their "secrets" or techniques (one being a relation they made a movie of recently that many weren't aware of his business practices that now people are acting shocked when most of the people around him at that time were even worse). Why I'm enjoying "Selfridges" so much since most are caught up in the dramas/soap plot lines they aren't aware of his coming from nothing, changing an industry completely, and leaving with nothing--arrested outside his own store for being a vagrant. Many rant we are not bound by our fates and rally vehemently about the topic, yet mankind appears doomed to the same fate IMO!

I could say the use of three DECHs is the only way to work in the round since you don't need another hook, stitches stay in place better--and on and on--BUT that is my own opinion and if I want to stay in my bubble without venturing out to new realms of creation than so be it. Maybe someday I will happen upon a kindred spirit of the arts that has been sent my way and I can see they have a whole new way for me to consider--NOT HAVE TO DO but merely consider for that moment and that is all there needs to be. I have the choice to give it a try (and thank goodness I have many times) and find out I was not as proficient as I thought I was. I own a machine hemmer that has never come out of its box because I feel my hand hems are almost as quick and by far more superior, and even Nordstroms has come to learn that fact since they own my sloper so all I need for them to do is mark my hems and we are all happy (so fun by the way to see them try and figure out why their name brand suit fits me so well--like DUH, their original tailor didn't know or want to draft a pattern for his graduation and he used mine instead).

Like seeing my best friend lying in repose in the white suit I had spent months on fitting the sloper for and the final fitting with white gloves on to not discolor the white Pendleton wool. All I could think of was what a shame the mortician didn't know what was involved with making that beautiful suit! Or seeing the recent blog where the poor designer was trying to replicate a Joan Crawford suit designed by Adrian (in his retrospective show in Seattle where I got to see it up close). She didn't have some of us to show her the difference between women's soft tailoring and the Savile Row hard tailoring techniques she used so was disappointed with her final product--close but definitely not the same.

Can we all take a deep breath (hard these days for some of us I know), sit back and relax and get back to what we all do best????


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

disgo said:


> I'm afraid I must be "one of those" everyone is accusing you of being, since I for one appreciate your past, future comments since you have always had some very experienced pieces of information that I for one have learned from. What makes us all unique and human and all the more creative and sensitive types we are.
> 
> Granted there have been more posts that have come across like the tablets from heaven and I'm not about to push those hot buttons at this time. Thank goodness I have come off my blood thinners recently and am coming to terms with what lies ahead, otherwise with all my lip biting lately I would have bleed to death by now.
> 
> ...


Trust me I've been trying........


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree completely, perhaps in hindsight a simple IMO at the end of a sentence is the better way to go, but seriously it's not the end of the world, especially as she explained in her next post that it was only her opinion.

I read a thread on here awhile ago, when a new poster accidently left her caps lock key on, and typed in all capital letters. She got pestered with all sorts of negative comments, saying she was yelling, all over a little caps lock key!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> By the way I don't have to show you anything. YOu can read it for yourself if you care to. Obviously you don't.
> 
> Besides me being offended is really all I care about. It's all about me. Chew on that for awhile.


No you don't have to show anyone anything.

But it would be nice if you were a bit kinder when you post a comment. You do come across quite rude, as if your way is the only way (not only on this post), and very forceful in the way your words come across.

you have posted comments on many other posts, coming across the same way. You have also commented this way on one or more of my posts and found it quite rude. Many people on the forum come here to not only learn, communicate with others but to escape from things going on in their life. It is suppose to be a place where we come to enjoy these things and not to be pulled into the drama that some so much seem to feed off of.

I still wonder if you were sitting in front of these people you choose to comment to, would you comment in the same way or it is that you feel you can be so forceful with your words because you are behind a computer.

This is just my opinion but there is a way to talk to people, and if you can't say something in a nice way then why comment at all. It isn't what you are saying it is how you say it.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Take a walk up the Winding Road and get lost whilst up there.

We don't need trouble makers on here!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Amy80 said:


> Take a walk up the Winding Road and get lost whilst up there.
> 
> We don't need trouble makers on here!


Ditto.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> No you don't have to show anyone anything.
> 
> But it would be nice if you were a bit kinder when you post a comment. You do come across quite rude, as if your way is the only way (not only on this post), and very forceful in the way your words come across.
> 
> ...


I don't "speak" any differently here than I do in person. And as you've never "spoken" to me you can't possibly know that.

I suppose all the flack I've gotten here is justified. I spoke my mind she was rude. Coming into a new place when she is shy with people and announcing that HER way was the only way. All my comments on that are QUOTING her but when I do it you don't like it. Why is that.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't "speak" any differently here than I do in person. And as you've never "spoken" to me you can't possibly know that.
> 
> I suppose all the flack I've gotten here is justified. I spoke my mind she was rude. Coming into a new place when she is shy with people and announcing that HER way was the only way. All my comments on that are QUOTING her but when I do it you don't like it. Why is that.


 You are just digging yourself in deeper. You have stated your piece quite eloquently...we got it...we got it...we got it...may your day be a happy one.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Most of us are nice and helpful. However, there have been days where even the best of us have, surely without even realizing it, have been overbearing, have shouted, or have otherwise misbehaved. It's kind of like driving public highways. There are drivers out there who never got any formal training, who are sick, tired, or on meds, who have recently had too much to drink, who have just suffered a major personal loss, who have a behavior disorder, and so on. And all we mortals are using the public roads, or in this case a public forum, together. KP is a very educational site, and, overall, a very supportive site. But people are people wherever you go and just can't be at their best all the time. I hope to see more posts from you in the future!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maryannee said:


> You are just digging yourself in deeper. You have stated your piece quite eloquently...we got it...we got it...we got it...may your day be a happy one.


Many don't seem to have. Should I have been rude and ignored you or answer you. I never know? One thing I am NOT is childish. Why would you talk to a crazy woman BTW?


----------



## Ozark_becky (Jun 3, 2011)

You know that I have found cruel people most everywhere. I had some rude remarks to a posting I had a couple months back. I do not post anymore because of that BUT, however, I do enjoy reading the posts and seeing what people are making. It is no fun to be mimicked or whatever and some people are evidentially unhappy with their own lives so try to make it difficult for those of us who are content with our lives. Don't let those remarks bother you snowiesmom. Keep doing what you are doing and ignore the unprofessional comments made.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Ozark_becky said:


> You know that I have found cruel people most everywhere. I had some rude remarks to a posting I had a couple months back. I do not post anymore because of that BUT, however, I do enjoy reading the posts and seeing what people are making. It is no fun to be mimicked or whatever and some people are evidentially unhappy with their own lives so try to make it difficult for those of us who are content with our lives. Don't let those remarks bother you snowiesmom. Keep doing what you are doing and ignore the unprofessional comments made.


Why are you allowing others on the other end of an internet connection rule your life?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I don't "speak" any differently here than I do in person. And as you've never "spoken" to me you can't possibly know that.
> 
> I suppose all the flack I've gotten here is justified. I spoke my mind she was rude. Coming into a new place when she is shy with people and announcing that HER way was the only way. All my comments on that are QUOTING her but when I do it you don't like it. Why is that.


As I have stated here on this thread and several others that you have commented on, along with a few of my posts, it is the way you come across in your comments. I guess you still don't get it. You continue to want to add more drama in each comment you continue to post.

It isn't what you are saying it is how you are saying it that comes across very forceful and rude. Obviously you still have not realized this. It seems that I and many others are not use to being spoken to with what comes across as much disrespect.

Obviously you need the last word so I will no longer comment to any more of your forceful comments and just leave it at that.

I myself and many others have more important things going on in our lives, and come here for enjoyment not to get involved in the drama some seem to enjoy. your comments here and on other posts appear that you enjoy drama in your live, so I wish you the best.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

This is just life, you'll always have negative and hurtful people around, but as in life, IGNORE them. 99.9% of people here are so helpful, encouraging and uplifting, enjoy the 99.9%, don't yield to the .01%.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Many don't seem to have. Should I have been rude and ignored you or answer you. I never know? One thing I am NOT is childish. Why would you talk to a crazy woman BTW?


Enough already.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Maryannee said:


> Enough already.


OK right after you..... I didn't want to be rude and not acknowledge your insightful post. Who's making you read here? Just curious.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


One inparticuler apparently thinks that being hard and not putting up with any flack is synonymous with being rude. Not to mention she's loving all the attention she's getting here. I think maybe we should stop commenting and anytime she makes a rude a hurtful comment ignore her and then, maybe, she'll get the point. That we don't want someone here who is mean and hurtful.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilydragon said:


> One inparticuler apparently thinks that being hard and not putting up with any flack is synonymous with being rude. Not to mention she's loving all the attention she's getting here. I think maybe we should stop commenting and anytime she makes a rude a hurtful comment ignore her and then, maybe, she'll get the point. That we don't want someone here who is mean and hurtful.


How's that working out so far. :lol: Seems no one's listening you or your supporters either. Funny how that works. Isn't it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Windingroad is not the only person here who is "mis-behaving". Why are the rest of you arguing with her and egging her on?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Windingroad is not the only person here who is "mis-behaving". Why are the rest of you arguing with her and egging her on?


I've been asking that question now for a couple of days. Can ya let me know if you get a concrete answer?


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Can we please end all this now.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> Can we please end all this now.


Who's making YOU read it. It's amazing to me how many HAVE to read this.


----------



## Glasgowlassie (Nov 21, 2012)

Believe me I don't read it, but as I was the person who asked for help in the first place, every time you reply I get notified.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Glasgowlassie said:


> Believe me I don't read it, but as I was the person who asked for help in the first place, every time you reply I get notified.


So unwatch. Easy peasy.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> So unwatch. Easy peasy.


Easy peasy is correct. If everyone unwatched this THIS argument would be over.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Easy peasy is correct. If everyone unwatched this THIS argument would be over.


Either they don't really want to or they have something of value to contribute. LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Right.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm done!! Excellent suggestion. Unwatch button pushed in 2 seconds!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Auntiesue said:


> I'm done!! Excellent suggestion. Unwatch button pushed in 2 seconds!!


A woman with courage. Bless your heart.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> A woman with courage. Bless your heart.


Windee, I think you are just being naughty.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> Windee, I think you are just being naughty.


What was you first clue. I don't let just anyone call me Windee, BTW... Did ya notice my siggy here?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

No I missed the siggy. point me to it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> What was you first clue. I don't let just anyone call me Windee, BTW... Did ya notice my siggy here?


Just above the Reply button. In very small print. Should I 3D you my glasses?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Just above the Reply button. In very small print. Should I 3D you my glasses?


OK I saw that, just didn't equate siggy with signature. Us old uns don't always keep up with modern slang.

And you might as well keep your 3D glasses, they would just get lost like all the other ones.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> OK I saw that, just didn't equate siggy with signature. Us old uns don't always keep up with modern slang.
> 
> And you might as well keep your 3D glasses, they would just get lost like all the other ones.


I meant 3D as in the new printers. Ya know beam me up Scotty? You do know that "things" can be sent now without postage?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Evening kettle. How are you. If she wants to leave, then just leave why announce it?
> 
> OH but we have got a rise out of you. Funny thing is you've done the same to "us". And you're doing it again. You always tell newbies not to listen to others about their ability to knit socks in favor of your ONLY way to knit. Get a life.
> And I mean that sincerely.


Goodness, who peed in your cornflakes? And just how is YOUR life going??


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

maysmom said:


> Goodness, who peed in your cornflakes? And just how is YOUR life going??


A liar.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I meant 3D as in the new printers. Ya know beam me up Scotty? You do know that "things" can be sent now without postage?


I knew what you meant, I just didn't put it very well. I still meant they would get lost along with all those other reading glasses i have hiding from me all over the house.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> I knew what you meant, I just didn't put it very well. I still meant they would get lost along with all those other reading glasses i have hiding from me all over the house.


I used to show people my $100 sunglasses. They could easily see that they were cheap sunglasses ( OK ZZ I'm sorry) and they'd laugh and say, "You paid HOW MUCH for those sunglasses" And I'd say, "Oh, these, only $10 but they are my tenth pair.

OMG lame,eh?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I used to show people my $100 sunglasses. They could easily see that they were cheap sunglasses ( OK ZZ I'm sorry) and they'd laugh and say, "You paid HOW MUCH for those sunglasses" And I'd say, "Oh, these, only $10 but they are my tenth pair.
> 
> OMG lame,eh?


SOK Windee, I think we're both tired. I gotta go to bed now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Me, too, please.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> SOK Windee, I think we're both tired. I gotta go to bed now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Ya I need to be up at 04:30 for a 12 hour day........


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

*camera directions:* Fade Away with credits in silence.

Audience sitting in silence :shock: without standing to leave.:cry:

Suddenly LOUD TRAILER :-o :shock: :-o :shock:

"Coming next week at a forum near you :!: "

"Since buttons were invented first snaps should NEVER be used to close onesies :!: :!: :!: "


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Snowiesmum: The other way you can knit the top of a hat is magic loop which can be found on YOU TUBE (I am not shouting but I think that is how they write it). 

I am also so sorry that you have witnessed some mean spirited people on this website. Usually everyone here is helpful, giving their tips free with friendliness. Just ignore these mean people and go with the positive ones. 

Just don't leave because there are a few mean spirited people, leave them to their own tactlessness.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mavisb said:


> Dear Snowiesmum: The other way you can knit the top of a hat is magic loop which can be found on YOU TUBE (I am not shouting but I think that is how they write it).
> 
> I am also so sorry that you have witnessed some mean spirited people on this website. Usually everyone here is helpful, giving their tips free with friendliness. Just ignore these mean people and go with the positive ones.
> 
> Just don't leave because there are a few mean spirited people, leave them to their own tactlessness.


Did you read her initial post. I'm thinking you didn't. But that's all right. You're right up there with the 112,995 others who didn't.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I read a lot of spirituality books and the first rule of thumb number one do not personalize !!!it is still hard for me ...but life us so much easier if I follow that great statement..... nobody can ever hurt us unless we allow it..... I read those comments that you are pertaining to and I thought to myself the woman or man who wrote those was pretty unhappy ...it might have been that her child was sick or his father died or or or or... please don't carry it with you.Peace


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> I read a lot of spirituality books and the first rule of thumb number one do not personalize !!!it is still hard for me ...but life us so much easier if I follow that great statement..... nobody can ever hurt us unless we allow it..... I read those comments that you are pertaining to and I thought to myself the woman or man who wrote those was pretty unhappy ...it might have been that her child was sick or his father died or or or or... please don't carry it with you.Peace


You need to have more fun in your life.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> You need to have more fun in your life.


How in the world did you come up with quitldaze needing more fun in her life because she talks about solving troubles with spituality? IMHO she was only stating what helps her meet challenges with people. No wonder there is always so much controversy when you reply like that? How do know that she is not the happiest of people enjoying everyday of her life?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> How in the world did you come up with quitldaze needing more fun in her life because she talks about solving troubles with spituality? IMHO she was only stating what helps her meet challenges with people. No wonder there is always so much controversy when you reply like that? How do know that she is not the happiest of people enjoying everyday of her life?


And how does she know I'm not also? I found her post very judgmental. Deciding that she knows someone else's state of mind. My ex husband used to tell me how to feel or how I felt about something. I'm sure you noticed that ex was the operative word in that sentence. BTW he's pushing up daisies now.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Once again we are all reading with different eyes and mind set.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Once again we are all reading with different eyes and mind set.


Why, yes we are. Bless your heart. Too bad you didn't realize that sooner.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Why, yes we are. Bless your heart. Too bad you didn't realize that sooner.


I have realized that all my life and nor have I ever faulted anyone's else from it. And if your Bless your heart is saying as much as to say you are telling me off, as some of my southern friends say tongue in cheek, I will not bite.If you disliked so much you're ex as you refer to him telling you how to feel or think or say, why is it you are so intolerant of others opinions that they are not trying to shove down your throat, but merely stating? Empathy seems to have escaped you when it comes to others mistakes or assumed mistakes, or am I reading between lines that are not drawn? Do not misconstrue this to be a 100 page challenge, I just want you to know that some people are not affected one way or the other by your replies. As I said before, I watch to be informed and forewarned is fore-armed.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> I have realized that all my life and nor have I ever faulted anyone's else from it. And if your Bless your heart is saying as much as to say you are telling me off, as some of my southern friends say tongue in cheek, I will not bite.If you disliked so much you're ex as you refer to him telling you how to feel or think or say, why is it you are so intolerant of others opinions that they are not trying to shove down your throat, but merely stating? Empathy seems to have escaped you when it comes to others mistakes or assumed mistakes, or am I reading between lines that are not drawn? Do not misconstrue this to be a 100 page challenge, I just want you to know that some people are not affected one way or the other by your replies. As I said before, I watch to be informed and forewarned is fore-armed.


Good for you. I haven't needed a sermon in years.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I was the one stalked and harassed by the troll and I'm stunned that this bologna is still being discussed. I'm WAY past the initial shock caused by said troll. Its life must truly be boring or sad to spend so much time trying to bully so many others. Thank all of you for giving me information, strength and encouragement. This was my first real "chatting" experience, and now I know to leave the trolls under the bridge in the dark where they belong! LOL!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I was the one stalked and harassed by the troll and I'm stunned that this bologna is still being discussed. I'm WAY past the initial shock caused by said troll. Its life must truly be boring or sad to spend so much time trying to bully so many others. Thank all of you for giving me information, strength and encouragement. This was my first real "chatting" experience, and now I know to leave the trolls under the bridge in the dark where they belong! LOL!


If you'd admitted you lied this would have blown over like yesterday's newspaper. But, instead you're the one in the dark. STILL.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I was the one stalked and harassed by the troll and I'm stunned that this bologna is still being discussed. I'm WAY past the initial shock caused by said troll. Its life must truly be boring or sad to spend so much time trying to bully so many others. Thank all of you for giving me information, strength and encouragement. This was my first real "chatting" experience, and now I know to leave the trolls under the bridge in the dark where they belong! LOL!


You weren't stunned when everyone was falling all over you though were you?


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Montana Gram a you are so correct. I love reading your posts.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I was the one stalked and harassed by the troll and I'm stunned that this bologna is still being discussed. I'm WAY past the initial shock caused by said troll. Its life must truly be boring or sad to spend so much time trying to bully so many others. Thank all of you for giving me information, strength and encouragement. This was my first real "chatting" experience, and now I know to leave the trolls under the bridge in the dark where they belong! LOL!


Most of us have realized who the "nasties" are and we just learn to ignore their posts. Funny thing is... The nastiest posters are ALWAYS the ones who don't have anything to offer BUT nastiness. I don't think any of the bunch actually even knits... They don't post photos and always sound as though they have no idea what they are talking about.

Join us in ignoring them. Enjoy the posts from the many knowledgeable, kind people who ACTUALLY knit, help others and share great tips and tricks... There are a lot of great people here who make positive contributions to KP on a regular basis. The nasties contribute nothing BUT nastiness.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Actually our are incorrect as usual! I was overwhelmed at how many people cared that your ugliness hurt yet another new poster.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Most of us have realized who the "nasties" are and we just learn to ignore their posts. Funny thing is... The nastiest posters are ALWAYS the ones who don't have anything to offer BUT nastiness. I don't think any of the bunch actually even knits... They don't post photos and always sound as though they have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> Join us in ignoring them. Enjoy the posts from the many knowledgeable, kind people who ACTUALLY knit... There are a lot of great people here who make positive contributions to KP on a regular basis. The nasties contribute nothing BUT nastiness.


Is thinking a new experience for you. You don't think we knit. How low can you go. I should post your pic of those brown socks you made. Do you have growths on your ankles.

You may attack me all you care too. But I see you can't run in the big league. Ignoring people is easy. But how dare you attack my friends.

You made a snide remark comparing us to janitors and implying we are below you. Well, it's very difficult to be below dirt.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


That is not what you said.

Here's the link for those who believe in the truth.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251029-1.html


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Gramma,
I don't think that the trolls have much experience either. Troll1 posted today that she has to frequently remind herself not to hold her needles too tight. Enough said!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> Gramma,
> I don't think that the trolls have much experience either. Troll1 posted today that she has to frequently remind herself not to hold her needles too tight. Enough said!


Yes you have lied enough. You are talking to knitters who were knitting before you were a gleam in your father's eye.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Amy, don't let the troll get to you. We all grow as knitters the more we knit. For example; my 14 years have produced well over 100 adult and teen garments as well as afghans, throws, and accessories such as purses, and hats, and scarves. Winding road's supposed 40+ years may have produced close to the same amount. Who knows or even care? We are supposed to be here to encourage, grow, and learn our chosen art forms. KNITAWAY GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Is thinking a new experience for you. You don't think we knit. How low can you go. I should post your pic of those brown socks you made. Do you have growths on your ankles.
> 
> You may attack me all you care too. But I see you can't run in the big league. Ignoring people is easy. But how dare you attack my friends.
> 
> You made a snide remark comparing us to janitors and implying we are below you. Well, it's very difficult to be below dirt.


Well bless your heart! YOU actually reply when I talk about nasty people here on KP?! I feel sorry for you that you feel that way about yourself, but I guess YOU know YOU best.

I have never knitted a pair of brown socks.

I had no idea you HAVE a friend... Someone on KP? Really?

I have no interest in running in any "league" you run in, thank you.

It was Vicki that said I was a janitor... Bless your little confused heart!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250666-1.html

Enjoy your evening... I see you are posting simultaneously on several threads ALL nasty coming from you. I am guessing you are very happy.

Back to ignoring nasty people. I have unwatched this topic. I am sure you will continue to keep addressing me even though I am not reading... I guess you get some satisfaction from that... By all means!

Happy knitting!


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Troll, I'm a proud grandmother and Navy mom. I make a full and comfortable living with my knitting and custom designs! So you need to check yourself before you wreck yourself, AS USUAL! Go back under your bridge troll. We adults don't want nor do we need your bull****.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Snowiesmom, Amyknits - Kudos to you both for weathering the trash storm with grace and dignity.


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

So sorry about your encounter. I have found the people in this site warm caring friendly and so very supportive. Please do not let the odd one or two put you off. We are all entitled to our opinion but not to the extent of rudeness. Some folk are not happy unless they are miserable that my dear is their problem NOT yours. Just remember 99.99% of us are here to support each other and to be there in good and bad times. You just keep on dropping by this site it is wonderful I have made many friends and have been given wonderful advice when I have needed it. Hang in there !


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Well bless your heart! YOU actually reply when I talk about nasty people here on KP?! I feel sorry for you that you feel that way about yourself, but I guess YOU know YOU best.
> 
> I have never knitted a pair of brown socks.
> 
> ...


you can't even read. I didn't say anyone said you are a janitor.

Where did you go to Medical School I see you list yourself as an OB/GYN.

Yes people are happy when they don't lie. Are you posing as an OB/GYN. You don't know that's it illegal to pretend to be an MD.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Good night, ladies. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> Troll, I'm a proud grandmother and Navy mom. I make a full and comfortable living with my knitting and custom designs! So you need to check yourself before you wreck yourself, AS USUAL! Go back under your bridge troll. We adults don't want nor do we need your bull****.


Really. I think you have me confused we someone who gives a sweet sh** what you think. Custom designs and you can't use magic loop. Really.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Well bless your heart! YOU actually reply when I talk about nasty people here on KP?! I feel sorry for you that you feel that way about yourself, but I guess YOU know YOU best.
> 
> I have never knitted a pair of brown socks. So who knitted these brown socks AMY http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250005-5.html
> 
> ...


So who knitted these brown socks AMY?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250005-5.html


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I CHOOSE not to use magic loop! IN MY OPINION, its uses are limited and therefore not beneficial to me. If I had the proper length needles and a basic written pattern, i'd master it in 1-2 days easily.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I CHOOSE not to use magic loop! IN MY OPINION, its uses are limited and therefore not beneficial to me. If I had the proper length needles and a basic written pattern, i'd master it in 1-2 days easily.


If the dog hadn't stopped to sh** he would have got the fox. There you go again making excuses and backtracking. One set of #1 circ needle. $9.50 With all the dough you got rolling in from your "design" studio you should be able to afford two pair.

BTW I mastered on my first pair of socks. Half an hour tops.

I so love pi**ing contests.

BTW you are aware that the Navy is a taxi service for the real fighters.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I CHOOSE not to use magic loop! IN MY OPINION, its uses are limited and therefore not beneficial to me. If I had the proper length needles and a basic written pattern, i'd master it in 1-2 days easily.


NO you have a disability that allows you to only use FOUR needles and not one. Oh what a tangled web we weave.....

OH BTW I forgot I don't use a pattern. Can I call myself a designer. Pretty please.


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

Let me set you straight before i go converse about knitting with intelligable people, high end knit pieces have been done for decades without your precious little magic loop, which was designed for people to shortcut the SKILL of knitting with dpns


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

You really think that insulting the entire US Navy is even remotely going to bother me? You really ARE ignorant! The Navy and then the marines are the most difficult branches of the US military to qualify to join! I pray that. Everyone somehow affiliated with our two branches crucify you as you so richly deserve. How dare you be so rude and self centered as to be ungrateful to ALL those who have, do, and will put their lives on the line in an active war zone or in other areas serving this country!!!!
I will happily put ANY bit of my knitting up against hours for judges any time! As a matter of fact I'll put a any craft or art that I do up against you!

You have truly shown what an unknowledgable, rude, and narsastic TROLL you are! Show your behind some more, especially about our dedicated military families!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Good Lord people this is the wonderful site of Knitting Paradise[you know PARADISE] a place where we all come togeather and share our works with each other and happy stories and our ups and downs......and make many good friends along the way :thumbup: of course we may upset some ...but gee lets all get on with it and be happy people .after all where would we be if it wasn,t for this great site...I have been dumped on a few times in some of my comments but I just don,t take notice of this kind of thing :thumbup: to old for this kind of rubbish  happy  happy :thumbup:


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sorry Irene but attacking and insulting ANY branch of the military needlessly is for me a show o of intolerable rudeness and ignorance.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I'm sorry Irene but attacking and insulting ANY branch of the military needlessly is for me a show o of intolerable rudeness and ignorance.


And I do agree with you on this


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Come on all ....its coffee and chocolate cake time


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

WindingRoad What are you ON ?? IN MY OPINION you need to talk to someone. No-one in their right or confused mind would act or react they way you are doing. Have you truly got a degree on Obs and Gynie ? I can only thank GOd you are not here in NZ with that attitude. Wouldn't want a taste of your bedside manner.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Bernie01 said:


> WindingRoad What are you ON ?? IN MY OPINION you need to talk to someone. No-one in their right or confused mind would act or react they way you are doing. Have you truly got a degree on Obs and Gynie ? I can only thank GOd you are not here in NZ with that attitude. Wouldn't want a taste of your bedside manner.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Kangaroo Did you make that cake Put on the billy I'm on my way. Cannot refuse a good cake LOL


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Bernie01 said:


> Hi Kangaroo Did you make that cake Put on the billy I'm on my way. Cannot refuse a good cake LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Arrr you have to be much quicker than that...........    al gone ...I have a few crumbs on my plate if you want :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Is thinking a new experience for you. You don't think we knit. How low can you go. I should post your pic of those brown socks you made. Do you have growths on your ankles.
> 
> You may attack me all you care too. But I see you can't run in the big league. Ignoring people is easy. But how dare you attack my friends.
> 
> You made a snide remark comparing us to janitors and implying we are below you. Well, it's very difficult to be below dirt.


You have friends? Amazing.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

inishowen said:


> You have friends? Amazing.


yes she has many, but they are only imaginary :lol: until she goes back on her meds anyway


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> Let me set you straight before i go converse about knitting with intelligable people, high end knit pieces have been done for decades without your precious little magic loop, which was designed for people to shortcut the SKILL of knitting with dpns


Actually, if you research the history of knitting, knitting on circs predates DPN's. But that's ok live in your fantasy world.

But the way is store bought milk designed for people to shortcut learning to milk a cow?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I'm sorry Irene but attacking and insulting ANY branch of the military needlessly is for me a show o of intolerable rudeness and ignorance.


Yes my son was glad to have them taxi him. Said they were very good at it. You do know what ARMY stands for don't you?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> You really think that insulting the entire US Navy is even remotely going to bother me? You really ARE ignorant! The Navy and then the marines are the most difficult branches of the US military to qualify to join! I pray that. Everyone somehow affiliated with our two branches crucify you as you so richly deserve. How dare you be so rude and self centered as to be ungrateful to ALL those who have, do, and will put their lives on the line in an active war zone or in other areas serving this country!!!!
> I will happily put ANY bit of my knitting up against hours for judges any time! As a matter of fact I'll put a any craft or art that I do up against you!
> 
> You have truly shown what an unknowledgable, rude, and narsastic TROLL you are! Show your behind some more, especially about our dedicated military families!


And how do you like the Marines get around without a superior taxi service. Are you saying taxi driver aren't worthwhile?

This has nothing to do with ability either way. It has to do with a LIE. Remember, WWJD.

I said nothing about military families. It's funny how liars have to backtrack and attack. I'm not attacking you I'm attacking your lies. If you didn't lie you wouldn't have to cover.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

snowiesmom wrote:
I CHOOSE not to use magic loop! IN MY OPINION said:


> WindingRoad said:
> 
> 
> > If the dog hadn't stopped to sh** he would have got the fox. There you go again making excuses and backtracking. One set of #1 circ needle. $9.50 With all the dough you got rolling in from your "design" studio you should be able to afford two pair.
> ...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

misellen said:


> A pi**ing contest is exactly what this thread has become.
> 
> Both of you, as well as a few others, need to go sit in the corner for a timeout.


Second Tuesday of next week. Are you saying lying is ok?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, please don't leave, stick around and enjoy the good things this site has to offer. I've been on the receiving end of some nastiness too and it hurts. I even ripped out a scarf I was enjoying doing because of a nasty commend. I'm happy to say, I decided to heck with her and am working on the scarf right now. All you did was say, for you, DPNs were the only way to go. I feel the same. I absolutely cannot figure out how to use magic loop and , for me, I don't care for it. If people don't like what we say or how we say it, that's their problem.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

jadancey said:


> Yes, please don't leave, stick around and enjoy the good things this site has to offer. I've been on the receiving end of some nastiness too and it hurts. I even ripped out a scarf I was enjoying doing because of a nasty commend. I'm happy to say, I decided to heck with her and am working on the scarf right now. All you did was say, for you, DPNs were the only way to go. I feel the same. I absolutely cannot figure out how to use magic loop and , for me, I don't care for it. If people don't like what we say or how we say it, that's their problem.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

She did not say "for her"


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I looked at the response to your topic and most people were friendly and welcoming. Only looked at two pages. Just ignore these posts. This site is great and people are so helpful.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok, I read the following posts. One person is really having a bad day. Like I said earlier ignore and do not respond. No response usually gets them to stop.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Snowiesmom,
I joined this forum a while back & really enjoyed it, used it to 'socialize' a bit, seek help/advice about knitting & posted quite regularly to various threads. After a while, I became appalled by the mean-spirited, almost cruel responses by a small group of trolls. I now read topics which interest me, but, with the exception of a couple of pages, rarely post. I now use the site to acquire information & I know exactly who to PM for advice on a particular problem. As soon as I post this, I will unwatch the thread. You will have to decide what you're willing to tolerate! The majority of KP members are great, but the tiny gang of posters whose needs lead them to nastiness will remain, so it's really up to you! Take care, Val


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

valmac said:


> Hi Snowiesmom,
> I joined this forum a while back & really enjoyed it, used it to 'socialize' a bit, seek help/advice about knitting & posted quite regularly to various threads. After a while, I became appalled by the mean-spirited, almost cruel responses by a small group of trolls. I now read topics which interest me, but, with the exception of a couple of pages, rarely post. I now use the site to acquire information & I know exactly who to PM for advice on a particular problem. As soon as I post this, I will unwatch the thread. You will have to decide what you're willing to tolerate! The majority of KP members are great, but the tiny gang of posters whose needs lead them to nastiness will remain, so it's really up to you! Take care, Val


I could not have said it better.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh WOW! Now Im wondering if I should have come to this site?! Thats not right! I just joined and have removed myself from other sites because people wanted to be childish and immature. THats not the intentions of these sites. If people need to rant there are sites for that! But this is not the place. Maybe you could be my mentor! lol I need help! I just got back into knitting after 30 years of NOT doing it and forgot a lot! So please dont leave! lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ladykalous said:


> Oh WOW! Now Im wondering if I should have come to this site?! Thats not right! I just joined and have removed myself from other sites because people wanted to be childish and immature. THats not the intentions of these sites. If people need to rant there are sites for that! But this is not the place. Maybe you could be my mentor! lol I need help! I just got back into knitting after 30 years of NOT doing it and forgot a lot! So please dont leave! lol


This is the MAIN thread. Not necessarily about knitting.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I'm sorry Irene but attacking and insulting ANY branch of the military needlessly is for me a show o of intolerable rudeness and ignorance.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Right on, my son just returned from Afghanistan. Eight months of hell. How dare you disparage our brave troops?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Right on, my son just returned from Afghanistan. Eight months of hell. How dare you disparage our brave troops?


That's not the half of it.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> Second Tuesday of next week. Are you saying lying is ok?


No, I'm saying that petty quarreling is NOT ok.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

valmac said:


> Hi Snowiesmom,
> I joined this forum a while back & really enjoyed it, used it to 'socialize' a bit, seek help/advice about knitting & posted quite regularly to various threads. After a while, I became appalled by the mean-spirited, almost cruel responses by a small group of trolls. I now read topics which interest me, but, with the exception of a couple of pages, rarely post. I now use the site to acquire information & I know exactly who to PM for advice on a particular problem. As soon as I post this, I will unwatch the thread. You will have to decide what you're willing to tolerate! The majority of KP members are great, but the tiny gang of posters whose needs lead them to nastiness will remain, so it's really up to you! Take care, Val


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Kangaroo !! What is the meaning of scoffing ALL that cake Could almost smell it from here. Think of me NEXT time LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kangaroo said:


> Come on all ....its coffee and chocolate cake time


Wonderfully enticing to leave the diet behind!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

valmac said:


> Hi Snowiesmom,
> I joined this forum a while back & really enjoyed it, used it to 'socialize' a bit, seek help/advice about knitting & posted quite regularly to various threads. After a while, I became appalled by the mean-spirited, almost cruel responses by a small group of trolls. I now read topics which interest me, but, with the exception of a couple of pages, rarely post. I now use the site to acquire information & I know exactly who to PM for advice on a particular problem. As soon as I post this, I will unwatch the thread. You will have to decide what you're willing to tolerate! The majority of KP members are great, but the tiny gang of posters whose needs lead them to nastiness will remain, so it's really up to you! Take care, Val


I wholeheartedly agree.

"This is the MAIN thread. Not necessarily about knitting." Quote

BTW... The MAIN section (to which this post is part of) IS for Knitting and Knitting related topics...

A quick look at the topic descriptions should explain that for "anyone" who has difficulty understanding how the forum works.

From the topic descriptions on the HOME page...

MAIN
This is where we talk about anything related to knitting or crochet.


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

OOPS sorry if I offended totally unintentional


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

OOPS sorry if I offended totally unintentional


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Bernie01 said:


> OOPS sorry if I offended totally unintentional


I'm offended too... That cake looked amazing! Lol

In the above post i was addressing the quote made by another poster.... That person said that the MAIN page is NOT for knitting topics and she is in error.

Cake IS knitting related... The two go hand in hand. Well, at least they SHOULD! Cake goes with EVERYTHING!!! Lol


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Lets just leave this blog alone now, enough is enough and yes I can not answer but as we are all supposed to be helpful to each other Lets just get on with our knitting and crochet and stay friendly.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Bernie01 said:


> Hey Kangaroo !! What is the meaning of scoffing ALL that cake Could almost smell it from here. Think of me NEXT time LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I will that next time I bake    and send you abit across the ditch


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm offended too... That cake looked amazing! Lol
> 
> In the above post i was addressing the quote made by another poster.... That person said that the MAIN page is NOT for knitting topics and she is in error.
> 
> Cake IS knitting related... The two go hand in hand. Well, at least they SHOULD! Cake goes with EVERYTHING!!! Lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


Search for the post on Forum Etiquette to see what others have so graciously posted to give you an idea of how to possibly word or post your comments. If you have been selling for as long as stated, then you would know all about pleasing the customer and meeting their wants and needs by not offending or by making suggestions or comments that could be misconstrued and lose the excellent talents you have to share with the rest of those who feel addiment as well about their skills and techniques.

That's what makes this forum valuable since it takes a village of knowledge to help each other grow and expand into newer or greater things (other wise I would be using a drum or smoke signals right now to thank you for helping me to learn DPN--where were you when I needed you all those years ago????).

Did you also include the fact that you may knit on DPNs with your public side to the inside of your work or that you have your spare/holding stitch needles toward yourself instead of away since you might have offended the person that does it in that fashion and feels they will never return to the forum as well?!

I tatted and crocheted a LOT when doing my couture business, and although I consider myself no expert (taught at the U of W Experimental College with all my classes sold out) I have learned the cro-tat and needle tatting techniques and am applying them to my shuttle techniques to make even better and newer techniques so the rest of you can benefit from the joy it has given me!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Me too, although I have a few ideas of my own.I guess different people press different buttons for each of us.


Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Amy, please send me your DNR list! Pretty please?


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

disgo said:


> Search for the post on Forum Etiquette to see what others have so graciously posted to give you an idea of how to possibly word or post your comments. If you have been selling for as long as stated, then you would know all about pleasing the customer and meeting their wants and needs by not offending or by making suggestions or comments that could be misconstrued and lose the excellent talents you have to share with the rest of those who feel addiment as well about their skills and techniques.
> 
> That's what makes this forum valuable since it takes a village of knowledge to help each other grow and expand into newer or greater things (other wise I would be using a drum or smoke signals right now to thank you for helping me to learn DPN--where were you when I needed you all those years ago????).
> 
> ...


We all make comments that are misconstrued, it is especially easy to do online, when people cannot read tone of voice and body language etc. that's life. When this was pointed out, the OP apologised and re worded her comment, that should have been the end of it. There is no need in my opinion to create wwIII over it.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

chriswalk said:


> We all make comments that are misconstrued, it is especially easy to do online, when people cannot read tone of voice and body language etc. that's life. When this was pointed out, the OP apologised and re worded her comment, that should have been the end of it. There is no need in my opinion to create wwIII over it.


Totally agree. This discussion needs to just end.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

chriswalk said:


> We all make comments that are misconstrued, it is especially easy to do online, when people cannot read tone of voice and body language etc. that's life. When this was pointed out, the OP apologised and re worded her comment, that should have been the end of it. There is no need in my opinion to create wwIII over it.


My opinion as well.


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't feel bad, it happened to me too. Maybe we should let the other KP's know who the rude people are.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Did you bother to read her comments. It takes two to tango. She declared her way was the only way. Maybe you should get all of the story.
> 
> Read her post here and see what you think then.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251029-1.html


I did read her post and she did NOT say dpns were the only way to go she just gave some hints for using them. What in the world is wrong with that?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

snowiesmom said:


> I commented on the subject of difficulty using dpns. Two of the people took it upon themselves to make continuous personal and very rude strikes at me good stating that in my 14 years of knitting, I've never found another successful method for tops of hats. I now feel that I should never have come here. I make a good amount of money knitting so I feel that I must be rather good at it, but I've never been treated so rudely for trying to encourage someone or for expressing a personal view.


Please just ignore the rude remarks. Some members do not read posts carefully and just respond with knee-jerk reactions. Some are just looking for any excuse to start something. It is best to ignore those folks. Apparently they need attention - even if negative. So dont give it to them!
Your tips for using dpns were on target.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I have checked, one of the rudest people has not posted since 10th Apr. Dare we hope she has been told to leave the forum?


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have checked, one of the rudest people has not posted since 10th Apr. Dare we hope she has been told to leave the forum?


Fingers crossed
:thumbup:


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I have checked, one of the rudest people has not posted since 10th Apr. Dare we hope she has been told to leave the forum?


Yes, I noticed that too, let's hope.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I have checked, one of the rudest people has not posted since 10th Apr. Dare we hope she has been told to leave the forum?


Wonder if she will come back with another name.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

vershi said:


> Wonder if she will come back with another name.


I didn't realise they could do that.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

inishowen said:


> I didn't realise they could do that.


I think someone said it has been done before


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

It would be easy to do, especially if they have more than one email address.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Please don't abandon KP because of a couple of abrasive people (yes, I did read the previous link) who appear to have taken your comments in a way you did not mean. I took your comments to reflect how you are able to knit given your circumstances.

We all knit the way that is most comfortable for us. KPers are great in passing along their hints and suggestions that may help someone with the same physical limitations, who were not aware of another method or are stuck in a pattern. I firmly believe there is no absolutely wrong way to do something if your end result achieves the look you want and your recipient is happy with it.

Hope to see you here again.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

inishowen said:


> I have checked, one of the rudest people has not posted since 10th Apr. Dare we hope she has been told to leave the forum?


We can only hope. I will not be surprised to see her nastygrams under another name soon, though. According to some posts on General Chit-Chat, this has happened before. I am determined if this does happen, I'm going to 'Report Issue' for each nasty post and tell her so. Maybe if she gets enough complaints early in the game, we'll get rid of her sooner. I love to come to KP, but this last episode was absolutely ridiculous IMHO.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Wjeanc -love your avatar.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> We can only hope. I will not be surprised to see her nastygrams under another name soon, though. According to some posts on General Chit-Chat, this has happened before. I am determined if this does happen, I'm going to 'Report Issue' for each nasty post and tell her so. Maybe if she gets enough complaints early in the game, we'll get rid of her sooner. I love to come to KP, but this last episode was absolutely ridiculous IMHO.


You are absolutely right. However Admin is providing us with this wonderful forum, and they should not have to be bothered looking after a bunch of out of control ego-maniacs. They calm down for a week, regroup and start up again. The only sure way to knock them out is to resist the temptation of answering their venom....no fun when nobody feeds their fire.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> You are absolutely right. However Admin is providing us with this wonderful forum, and they should not have to be bothered looking after a bunch of out of control ego-maniacs. They calm down for a week, regroup and start up again. The only sure way to knock them out is to resist the temptation of answering their venom....no fun when nobody feeds their fire.


I agree, but it seems difficult for some to resist their baiting. I did appreciate those who ignored them and just responded to the original question with good advice. Probably the best thing to do.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> I agree, but it seems difficult for some to resist their baiting. I did appreciate those who ignored them and just responded to the original question with good advice. Probably the best thing to do.


Trust me, it is better. I learned the hard way. I just stand by now and watch the craziness when I have time.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Trust me, it is better. I learned the hard way. I just stand by now and watch the craziness when I have time.


Yes they did try and spoil your days didn't they! As I have said before, I watch to be forewarned and thus forearmed for responses! Sure has been smooth sailing lately!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> I watch to be forewarned and thus forearmed for responses!!


Maybe we could all use some of this. :0)


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I love you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> Yes they did try and spoil your days didn't they! As I have said before, I watch to be forewarned and thus forearmed for responses! Sure has been smooth sailing lately!


Yes they did. But it was good people like you who helped me let it slide over my head. I will never get suckered in again. hugs, Maggie


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> I love you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love your reply! I am going to buy a case!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Truly we should flash these when the Winds start blowing thataway!


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is she continuing to post on other sites?


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

what does DH mean?


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

I am new here, but I can't imagine someone criticizing you to the point of wanting to quit. What is wrong with people, no manners?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

boncroft said:


> what does DH mean?


Dear Husband


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

boncroft said:


> I am new here, but I can't imagine someone criticizing you to the point of wanting to quit. What is wrong with people, no manners?


Manners? Most people do...But there's always the intrigue seekers who do not practice manner. There's not many, but a few.


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Dot700 said:


> Is she continuing to post on other sites?


No, she hasn't made any posts since April 10, I think she has been kicked off, hopefully for good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

mea said:


> Maybe we could all use some of this. :0)


Where can we buy some of that Troll spray?!  :-D :-D


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Where can we buy some of that Troll spray?!  :-D :-D


I would like several cases, please!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

SallyAnn to SnowiesMom said:


> Please don't let the comments of a few speak for the majority of us. I am glad you are part of this community and hope you stay. It's just like the workplace, there's always a few that make it miserable. You just have to stick with the ones who are uplifting, helpful and pleasant and forget the rest. I am so addicted to this site. I'll probably get behind for awhile though. My DH is having surgery tomorrow so I'll be "on call" for a while.


SallyAnn, ^^ Prayers going up for a good result and a couple of hugs to help U--> () ()


----------

